# Rechteck in BIld suchen



## Quurks (26. Jul 2009)

Wie kann ich ein weißes Rechteck in einem Bild suchen ohne jeden Pixel einzeln abzufragen? Dabei soll das Recheck auch nicht innen weiß sein, sondern es ist "gefüllt". Außerdem wird es vermutlich noch irgendwie im raum liegen, d.h. es kann verzerrt sein, aber die grundform ist immer gleich.


Google und Forensuche boten viel, aber nicht das richtige an


----------



## Keylan (26. Jul 2009)

Wie das Praktisch am besten geht weis ich leider nicht, aber theoretisch müsstest du abhängig von der größe des gesuchten Objekts ein Raster von Pixeln abfragen. Bei einem Treffer dann entweder ein zweites feiners Gitter oder bereits die normale abfrage auf alle Pixel in der umgebung des Treffers.

Ist halt nur ne Vergröberung des Suchrasters.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Jul 2009)

Poste ggf. mal ein Bild, in dem du so ein Rechteck finden willst. Theoretisch klingt das erstmal nach Kantendetektion, aber... wer weiß... In diesem Bild hier sind nämlich 53 weiße Rechtecke versteckt: 





Finde sie, bevor der Hot Button zuschlägt....


----------



## Quurks (26. Jul 2009)

Bilder hab ich noch nicht, die kommen erst noch.
Ich verwende zzt Bilder aus dem Internet, die aber alle nicht genau das wiederspiegel was ich will.

Um es kurz zu machen, ich will Autokennzeichen auf Bildern suchen und versuchen sie zu lesen.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Jul 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> hier sind nämlich 53 weiße Rechtecke versteckt


Wenn man nur die mitzählt, die parallel zu den rändern des bildes ausgerichtet sind, sind's 
57 768 120 000 weiße ausgefüllte Rechtecke 

i.Allg bei so Fragen: in die nächste Bibliothek rennen, das erstbeste Buch zu Computer-Vision schnappen, durchlesen. Schadet auf jeden Fall nicht. :toll:


----------



## Quurks (26. Jul 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man nur die mitzählt, die parallel zu den rändern des bildes ausgerichtet sind, sind's
> 57 768 120 000 weiße *ausgefüllte* Rechtecke


Das heisst, du hast die 1*x und 2*x Pixel grossen Rechetcke nicht mit eingerechnet?


Die nächste größere Bibliothek hat eine Regaletage  IT-Bücher, davon 75% Office / Windows / Internet verstehen, sonst noch ein dünnes Buch über Kryptographie, 2 Veraltete Delphibücher und der Rest der Regaletage ist leer^^


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Jul 2009)

Quurks hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst, du hast die 1*x und 2*x Pixel grossen Rechetcke nicht mit eingerechnet?


doch doch, 1-pixel zählt auch schon als rechteck... aber in dem kontext der autokennzeichen ist das eher irrelevant.


> Die nächste größere Bibliothek hat eine Regaletage  IT-Bücher, davon 75% Office / Windows / Internet verstehen, sonst noch ein dünnes Buch über Kryptographie, 2 Veraltete Delphibücher und der Rest der Regaletage ist leer^^


Achje, was ist denn das für eine Bibliothek, da hab sogar ich mehr Informatikbücher zuhaus rumstehen...  :autsch: Also, wenn's irgendeine mit Belletristik zugemüllte Stadtbibliothek o.ä. ist, ist es wohl eher hoffnungslos. Da kann man grad n molotow-cocktail reinschmeißen, und nach einer Bibliothek in irgendeiner halbwegs technischen uni ausschau halten. Wenn die nächste Uni aber nicht grad um die ecke ist, ist das natürlich auch nicht gerade optimal... 
Computer Vision Online Publications
da sind zB. auch paar links unter "books and tutorials", vielleicht hilft's auch schon um ein wenig überblick zu verschaffen?


----------



## Quurks (26. Jul 2009)

Ich schaus mir mal an...

Noch zu der Bibliothek: das ist das beste in weitem umkreis, ich wohn an der GRenze Brandenburg /Sachsen, inmitten von drei Käffern die sich städte schimpfen....


----------



## mmz (27. Jul 2009)

Wenn Du Englisch kannst und Ahnung von höherer Mathematik hast, kann ich Dir dieses PDF von Wiki empfehlen. Da wird sehr genau auf die verwendeten Algorithmen zur Erkennung der Nummernschilder, so wie dem späteren Auslesen der Buchstaben eingegangen. Alles natürlich mathematisch.
http://javaanpr.sourceforge.net/anpr.pdf
Da es auf sourceforge liegt, sollte der Quelltext einsehbar sein. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Thema Bilderkennung und OCR nicht wirklich trivial ist. 

Wenn die Bilder immer aus vllt. dem gleichen Winkel geschossen werden oder die Nummernschilder immer am gleichen Platz sind, dann ist zumindest die Erkennung der Schilder schon einfacher, da die Normalisierung (Rotation u.a) wegfällt.Vllt. postest Du mal ein Beispielbild wenn Du dann Eines hast.

Kostenlose Programme zur Buchstabenerkennung habe ich für Java leider nicht auf die schnelle gefunden, aber ich kann auch noch mal suchen wenn Du die Nummernschilder im Bild gefunden hast... Gibt aber auf sourceforge auch Projekte in die Richtung, im schlimmsten Fall source portieren :bahnhof: oder Ausgabe des Programms parsen.


----------

